# Looking for any recent successful movers



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi All. New to this forum but not to some others.

Just basically looking for anyone who has recently moved out and found that it is not as bad as it seems at the moment.
My wife and i are looking to move out shortly with our two young children. we are not expecting to find the grass any greener or an amazing new life would just like to live in mainland spain.
Their is alot of negative discussions at the moment but would also like to ask if anybody has moved out recently and found it possible to make a go of it.
Any advise gets written down in our "Moving to spain folder" it all helps good or bad.

Cheers Guys


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

DROOBY said:


> Hi All. New to this forum but not to some others.
> 
> Just basically looking for anyone who has recently moved out and found that it is not as bad as it seems at the moment.
> My wife and i are looking to move out shortly with our two young children. we are not expecting to find the grass any greener or an amazing new life would just like to live in mainland spain.
> ...


Hi Drooby

I haven't got regrets about moving here at all. Sure, there have been knocks and its hard work at first but life in the sun can be fun  The cost of living is less than the UK if you are earning in £, the climate is clearly a lot better and the locals here are very friendly and helpful. I have seen very little crime, and I feel quite happy about walking the streets without being in fear of my life!!!

The key to everything is work though. I dont have to. If you need to work then you need to do a lot of research and do your best to get a job before you come here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We've been here for 6 months and so far, so good. It hasnt been as easy as we thought, my husband had hoped to carry his business over here and make a go of it in both countries - that hasnt happened yet cos of the credit crunch and the declined in both Spain and UK, but when the time is right....!?. So he commutes, spending 2 weeks here and 2 weeks there - ish! We stll have our UK house and rent here, so if all fails we have a safety net - which I think is vital

I've looked for work and although I have bank work at a british nursing home here, I havent really done any. Once the children are back at school I shall make a real effort to get some proper, regular work, although I dont think that'll be easy.

that said, it is lovely here, the weathers great (although a little too hot sometimes lol), the people are lovely, the scenery's lovely and it really feels a lot safer and friendlier than the UK. My children love it and its altogether a much more relaxed and happier environment. And although the cost of living is rising here, it is still a little cheaper than the UK - the utility bills certainly are

I'm so glad we've done it, but as Stravinsky says, work is the key. It is NOT sensible to come over here and assume you'll just find summat and burn your bridges.

Jo


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi there & GOOD LUCK !!!


----------

